# Mohair Scarf and Head Band I made!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I had a lovely HTer trade me this yarn for my handmade bent wire jewelry, one was a tree of life pendant with birthstone colors out of Sworovski crystals and the Dad's was a glass pearl, the Mom was a blue crystal. I also made her a special rather ornate necklace... In return she sent me six amazing skeins of this yarn.....

Here is that headband to keep ears warm, the colors are even better than the picture!










This is just a section of a very long scarf I made, incredibly soft and warm!










Next I will make something warm for my feet!

Oh I am fuzzy warm now!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is lovely yarn! I bet the scarf and headbands are really warm.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Pearl B said:


> That is lovely yarn! I bet the scarf and headbands are really warm.


Thank you Pearl...they are so very warm! My feet need this type of warmth next...I will see what I can do with what was left. I found I had to use a larger needle with the scarf, those long hairs on the yarn made it necessary....They are so my colors too!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, now you have done it, my cold little ears are now in lust







Absolutely fuzzilicious and so pretty! Could you make me a headband? How about a Barter, sound like fun? PM Sent!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Romyskbaskets! That is lovely yarn, I think you got a good trade. I bet those will keep you toasty warm.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Welcome to the Fold Romyskbaskets! That is lovely yarn, I think you got a good trade. I bet those will keep you toasty warm.


Thank you, and I hope the lady who traded me will love the original jewelry items I created for her, she deserved them! I have mainly crocheted just baby afghans in a seashell pattern, a lap or end of the bed sized afghan and just a few scarves but...I have the fiber bug...It is calling me big time lately. I made a lap afghan too with lots of different knots, it was fun to make it up as I went along, my hands just can't stop. Oh I put on my scarf last night and it is toasty warm. My feet are jealous and I have to figure out something there.....I did make baby booties before and little doll afghans for my girls when little. 



troy n sarah tx said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much Sarah. I am the novice here, so many others make huge projects.  Our temps in the 20's must have inspired me...LOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. I love the colors too! Did the yarn some already dyed or did you do that?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Miz Mary said:


> Beautiful !!


Thank you so much! This will help me start my last two projects with that yarn!



Callieslamb said:


> Very nice. I love the colors too! Did the yarn some already dyed or did you do that?


Thank you! This is a Muench brand of Mohair yarn and it is quite expensive. I was traded this fabulous yarn from a fellow HTer who needed to rehome it. Originally it was a gift to her DIL I believe and no one crochets or knits I guess. Lucky me for sure! I have looked up this yarn and it is harder to find. I did see some on ebay and all the colors are wow!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful! You did a great job.
I will be watching for more knitting pictures!


----------

